# Osmotic Flow?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried this style of brewing?


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Interesting approach, I enjoyed watching the Cafec video too - that's some precision pouring 🤓👌

Will give it a whirl 👍


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Neither Coffee Chronicler, nor Sprometheus seem to actually follow a traditional Japanese method (considering the Japanese only really got into coffee post-war & V60 has only been around 15yrs).

Maybe watch the Cafec video that has inspired these 2 Youtube content makers & tell me exactly what the technique is?

You can learn more about Japanese style drip by reading the leaflets that came with your V60s. 

E.g. brew ratios of 1:10 to 1:12 in the cup (not brew water), coarse grind (certainly not 40 on a Niche like Spromtheus) & a lot darker than most of us are used to. Probably a much lower extraction too (which is fine if you like it, but Coffee Chronicler seems to make a very westernised version, which will inevitably give a different result).

"Osmotic flow" is a bizarre term, seemingly recently coined by Cafec (whoever they are - nothing on Youtube more than 5 months ago), in a bid to broaden their market. It's just pour over - grind coarse & do lots of little pours, grind fine do fewer, extract it where you want.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here' another from Nick Cho...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's one from Hario themselves...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I guess he did call out to the original Japanese style of brewing. Almost certainly it's more coffee pseudoscience (and IMHO not any worse than Gagne, Rao and others in that camp). As you say in the end it's about doing lots of little pours though doesn't seem particularly practical compared to the fill & drain method. He does have a point though I found chasing maximum EY with V60s pointless and I wouldn't find it surprising if it can yield some tasty cups, no doubt at lower EY though.

Must say it's quite fascinating to watch the Japanese guy brewing, though


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Mark @MWJB I'll enjoy having a watch of those vids later. I never realised the V60 was such a recent product actually.

I read that Cafec originally produced V60 filters for Hario and now make their own range using Abaca (a kind of hemp). I bought a few packs recently and they're very good quality, quick draining. I think this osmotic flow is a marketing ploy, but it seems to be getting them some attention even though I'm not convinced by the brewing theory!

I did give this a try this morning keeping my regular grind setting, no-agitation bloom, then a very slow central pour without allowing the bed to be submersed, gradually expanding the pouring circle. It was done in 4 mins and tasted ok, but certainly on the tangy, under extracted side of things. I get way nicer cups from the @MWJB method ™️


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

> On 16/02/2021 at 00:30, MWJB said:
> 
> Here' another from Nick Cho...


 This one 🤣


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

> On 16/02/2021 at 00:27, MWJB said:
> 
> Neither Coffee Chronicler, nor Sprometheus seem to actually follow a traditional Japanese method (considering the Japanese only really got into coffee post-war & V60 has only been around 15yrs).
> 
> ...


 "These are tiny farmers" - I picture little Lego people growing coffee.


----------

